# URBAN Forests and Parks



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice thread idea and pictures! 

This is a small park in Düsseldorf's city centre (don't know the name):


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, it's really great to see photos from other places...
*Gmoney,capricorn,Jane & Eduardo* ---nice shots.

Robson Park @ Kingsway/Vancouver
60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

66.









67.









68.









69.









70.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

71.









72.









73.









74.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice photos of these parks


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wonderful additions.
that small park in Dusseldorf looks rural at ground level.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photos.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful thread....
like it.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^those are nice shots guys.

Queen Elizabeth/Vancouver


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful!
I think green parks are necessity in a city.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

those are nice, nice shots cap2000^^
and thanks for that and likewise, to all you guys.

A small park at Mt. Pleasant/Vancouver
75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

86.









87.









88.









89.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice collections of cities' greens.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful photos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Loving this thread, thanks mate


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

^^I'm grateful for you guys for dropping by.

Chinese Garden in Chinatown/Vancouver

90.









91.









92.









93.









94.









95.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Otterspool promenade, Liverpool*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots all specially the Chinese garden.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

I love this thread .


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys and Jane - may you upload more.

Chinese garden/Vancouver

101.









102.









103.









104.









105.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

106.









107.









108.









109.









110.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*St James's Cemetery and gardens, Liverpool*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*More from Otterspool park and promenade, Liverpool*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Park of Monza (near Milan)


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! lovely photos.
that second photo on post#66 by Balthazar,
I can't guess if the table and chair are the extra large
or the bike is a miniature.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> *More from Otterspool park and promenade, Liverpool*



love this shot.....kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

He's got his little tongue sticking out!!!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great photos.
I really like this thread.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks everyone for posting your photos (Jane & Balthazar)
and your comments as well.

*Central Park/Burnaby BC*

111.









112.









113.









114.









115.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

116.









117.









118.









119.









120.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks DWest..
*more photos of Central Park/Burnaby BC*

121.









122.









123.









124.









125.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

126.









127.









128.









129.









130.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

131.









132.









133.









134.









135.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Sefton Park, Liverpool*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos of last days of summer.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice updates


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice park Jane. 
what do you mean by *Unadopted*? 
Is it like no private person(s) is financing the maintenance of the park?

Likewise,thanks DWest and Student4life for your comments.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

*More photos of the Central Park/City of Burnaby/BC*

136.









137.









138.









139.









140.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

141.









142.









143.









144.









145.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

146.









147.









148.









149.









150.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Moscow. Kuzminki.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/461272/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/461279/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/461287/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/461292/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/461299/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/461303/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/461284/


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

I am a tree hugger, therefore this is my kind of thread - thanks mate


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Aster 4000,

That road sign that you refer to: yes, unadopted means that the city council does not have a duty to maintain it - it is supposed to be maintained by residents. However, the council are looking into taking over ownership of it - so that it will be maintained effectively.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Last autumnal sun - *Sefton Park, Liverpool*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*
Abercrombie Square Garden, *Liverpool university


----------



## Meruborun (Oct 19, 2011)

Great thread. Love how much forest is in and around Vancouver.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

those are nice photos Lazy Stranger and Jane and thanks too for the explanation.
@ Syd, you're welcome and you can upload photos of parks in your city too.
@ Meruborun, in Van, there are 2 forests that I can think of and lots of parks, big and small.
There are lots of forests outside city proper like the Central Park in Burnaby and
few big ones up the North Shore.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

More photos of Central Park/Burnaby BC

151.









152.









153.









154.









155.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

156.









157.









158.









159.









160.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

161.









162.









163.









164.









165.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

great shots.
it's so refreshing to look at these greens of forests and parks.
nice thread indeed.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Otterspool park & promenade, Liverpool.* Quite cold & wintry weather today.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Calderstones Park, Liverpool*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Allotments, Liverpool*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice update and
interesting kites too.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Princes Park, Liverpool*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I like this thread.
I thought this needs to be updated.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Sefton Park, Liverpool*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots specially the 4th one.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

some shots at Queen Elizabeth Park/Vancouver














































I wish our buddy here will maintain this thread/upload photos regularly.


----------



## Meruborun (Oct 19, 2011)

*Next to eastern downtown Taipei:*

Elephant Mountain (left of photo) is on the edge of downtown Taipei (view from Taipei 101).










Elephant Mountain hiking trail - just a short hike/walk from Taipei 101.










Looking back at Taipei 101 from Elephant Mountain.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Allerton Towers, Liverpool*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely shots of nature.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos.
I never thought that Taipei has that large track of forested land.


----------



## victory12 (Nov 11, 2011)

Serbian_Montenegrin said:


> *Kragujeavac, first capital od modern Serbia*
> 
> *After the first and second Serbian resistance in 1804 & 1816, Kragujevac was from 1816 to 1878, the first capital of Serbia, after 419 years of Ottoman occupation.
> 
> ...


nice shots all and interesting thread too.


----------



## gmoney (Sep 16, 2011)

*here are some from howard park in west palm Beach florida*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

At Stanley Park's Rose Garden and close-by area.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Gorgeous gardens.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Eastham country Park, Merseyside ( Liverpool):*


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics on this thread .


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice!
I'm a fan of green parks specially in big cities.


----------

